
Show HN: FeedBot – Turning Website Feedback into Conversation - shihabmdp
https://surveysparrow.com/feedbot
======
shihabmdp
Hello everyone,

I am Shihab from SurveySparrow. We’ve built Feedbot to turn website feedback
and lead collection into conversations. We really wanted to make the data
collection process more engaging so that you can get hold of finer data.
Better conversation means more leads, more data, and better insights.

I love feedback and am happy to answer any questions you may have. Please sign
up for a free trial and let us know how it goes! As a token of appreciation, I
would like to offer 70% discount to you! (Coupon Code: PRODUCTHUNT)

Best, Shihab

